# gyno



## Bo bangz (Dec 5, 2016)

guys I need help... I think I got a Lil case of gyno.... sore are the nipples and got slightly lumps... 

npp 1 ml every other day 
sust250 1ml on Mondaysome and Fridays 
oral dbol full squeeze on a dropper everyday


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 5, 2016)

Letro / arimdex / caber (but ur not taking tren) so unsure if that would really benefit u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo bangz (Dec 5, 2016)

@Dutchpharmacy where can I get this and how would I take it


----------



## yesidont (Dec 5, 2016)

stat to take nolvadex if you got it for pct asap


----------



## Bo bangz (Dec 5, 2016)

where can I get it and how do I take it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yesidont (Dec 5, 2016)

Bo bangz said:


> where can I get it and how do I take it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



there is a lot of sponsors here try to check there


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 5, 2016)

Bo bangz said:


> @Dutchpharmacy where can I get this and how would I take it



Pharmacom I believe carries it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbologna (Dec 6, 2016)

You DO NOT need caber for gyno. That is not good advice. You need an aromatase inhibitor such as letrozole or arimadex to control estrogen while on cycle and for preventing/destroying gyno you need to use either nolvadex or raloxophene. Ralox is my preference because it seems to be greatly more effective with far less side effects than nolvadex. You don't use caber or an AI to reduce gyno, that's just ridiculous. Letrozole can sometimes be effective to shrink gyno but that's not its purpose and it isn't even close to being as effective as nolvadex or raloxophene. Caber is a dopamine agonist which is commonly used to reduce prolactin, and it will not have much of if any effect on gyno reduction..


----------



## Bo bangz (Dec 6, 2016)

wow.... that's good to know... new to this site and I really  never had to deal with gyno... so much info... now to get this ralaxophene?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Dec 7, 2016)

check out some of the online 'research chem' places..



Bo bangz said:


> wow.... that's good to know... new to this site and I really  never had to deal with gyno... so much info... now to get this ralaxophene?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Dec 7, 2016)

https://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/raloxifene/


----------



## Bo bangz (Dec 7, 2016)

BadGas said:


> https://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/raloxifene/


thanks BadGas... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo bangz (Dec 11, 2016)

hey Trenbologna.... I got the rolax.. just don't  know how to use it. could  you help me out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 31, 2017)

Bo bangz said:


> hey Trenbologna.... I got the rolax.. just don't  know how to use it. could  you help me out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



yo how did the gyno issue work out?


----------



## Bo bangz (Feb 3, 2017)

Rossman302 said:


> yo how did the gyno issue work out?


went away bro... I don't know if it was gyno but I wasn't  taking no chances... I took the rolax and it went away... next cycle I'm definitely taking an AI and a pct

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 3, 2017)

Bo bangz said:


> went away bro... I don't know if it was gyno but I wasn't  taking no chances... I took the rolax and it went away... next cycle I'm definitely taking an AI and a pct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Good news man.  Ralox or Nolva can always work, and they actually increase Free test levels when used during cycle.

You can even run some Arim or something mild like that during the cycle. Some people use letro, but for me that has too many sides and crushes estrogen.

Whatever you choose, feel free to use my code "WES15" for 15% off your purchases at www.ironmagresearch.com.  Hope this helps and congrats on getting it under control
-Wesley


----------

